# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Paintball Games 2005

## ice

Πλεον ο καιρος εχει ανοιξει και ειμαστε ετοιμοι να ανοιχτουμε στις εξοχες για να παιξουμε για μια ακομα φορα Paintball 

Συμμετοχες και προτοινωμενα μερη εδω !!!!
*ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΠΑΙΓΝΙΟΥ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 28 - 05 -2005 ΩΡΑ ΕΝΑΡΞΗΣ 9.00 
ΤΟΠΟΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ http://www.paintballhellas.com/homegr.html

ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΒΑΡΥΜΠΟΜΠΗΣ 
9.00 NA ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ 
tip : Φερτε κανα παγουρι νερο να εχετε 

ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ TAG ΜΕ ΤΟ NICKNAME ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ 

Παρτε και weather forecasting source http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GRXX0 ... ce_units=1
Tonight: Showers this evening becoming a steady light rain overnight. Low 64F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 90%.

Tomorrow: Cloudy. Some light rain is likely. High 72F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*
ΜΕΣΑ

Συμμετεχοντες εως τωρα περιπου *36*: 

1. ice
2. digi
3. alasondro
4. monotone + 2 
5. MerNion *OUT*
6. pavlidisd
7. sbolis *OUT*
8. papashark *OUT*
9. 10. 11. craven + 1 or 2
12. kolakoka
13. gormir
14. belibem + 1
15. alsafi
16. schatzin
17. stean_202
18. wiresounds
19. alex23
20. nantito + up to 10
31. av *OUT*
32. mojiro *OUT*
33. Hook
34. pstratos
35. NetTraptor
36. xbelis
37. pkole
38. sidis
41. B52
42. argi *OUT*

----------


## DiGi

ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## alasondro

ΜΕΣΑ!!!!

----------


## monotone

ΜΕΣΑ!!

----------


## MerNion

> ΜΕΣΑ


  ::   ::  

και εγώ ΜΕΣΑ! (αρκεί να μην πεφτει στην εξεταστική)

----------


## pavlidisd

90% μέσα και γω...

----------


## sbolis

Με τόσα που γίναν κατά καιρούς εδώ μέσα, θα διακινδυνέψετε τη σωματική
σας ακεραιότητα;

Πολλοί από 'δω μέσα αντί για αεροβόλο θα πάρουν μυδραλιοβόλο (  ::  )
αν μάθουν ότι θα έρθω  :: 

Γενικά ψήνομαι αλλά είναι ΠΟΛΥ στενά τα χρονικά μου περιθώρια

----------


## ice

Δεν εχουμε κανονισει το ποτε .

Να δουμε εαν μαζευομαστε και μετα κανονιζουμε το ποτε

----------


## Bernard

O Πάνος (ή Papashark, ή Παπακαρχαρίας, ή PapaBan, ή Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς, ή Γιώργος ο Σφύχτης κλπ κλπ) μου είπε να σας ενημερώσω ότι θα έρθει να κάνει τον μεγάλο ακίνητο στόχο  ::

----------


## craven

Εγώ και ίσως 1-2 ακόμα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είμαστε μέσα αρκεί να δούμε ημερομηνίες κτλ (τέλη μήνα - αρχές επόμενου βολεύει λογικά)

----------


## kolakoka

μεσα και εγω!!

----------


## gormir

Count me in  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

αεεεεεραααα 
(αντε να δούμε με πόσες μελανίες θα γυρίσουμε αυτή τη φορά  ::  )


Nantito ακούς?  ::

----------


## alsafi

Θα παρω το οπλο μου, τησ κασκα μου και το αρμα μου και θα σας ερθω  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## schatzin

Hell Yeah  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stean_202

Μέσα και εγώ! Μόνο που στις αρχές του επόμενου μήνα ξεκινάνε εξεταστικές, οπότε καλύτερα να το επισπεύσουμε...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Αν είναι να βαράω τον DiGi και τον PapaBAN, OK.

----------


## alex-23

θα ερθω και εγω  ::

----------


## nantito

Μέσα μαζί με περίπου δέκα άτομα.

Για πού σκέφτεστε να πάμε;

DiGi να σε δω να έρχεσαι και να μην το πιστεύω...

----------


## AV

*Μέσα και εγώ!!!!*   ::  

Ελπίζω μόνο να κανονιστεί Κυριακή που μπορώ γιατί Σάββατο δεν παίζει λόγω μαγαζιού.  ::

----------


## mojiro

βρε παλιοπεδα !!!! εξεταστικες ερχονται αφηστε με να διαβασωωωωωω


ναι οκ με πεισατε,


*ιτς τάιμ του κικ σαμ ασις


φάιρ ιν δε χολλλλλλλ*


(τα ανγγλελληνικα επιτρεπονται ?  ::  )

----------


## ice

επειδη μαζευτηκαμε αρκετα ατομα μπορουμε να ξεκινησουμε και την συζητηση το ποτε . Σιγουρα θα ειναι Σαββατο το ποτε και το που ομως ειναι ανοικτο . Προτείνω βαρυμπομπη γιατι πως να το κανουμε η εξοχη ειναι αλλο πραγμα . Εχει και διπλα τις ταβερνες  ::   :: 

Στην πρώτη σελίδα ανανεώνω τις συμμετοχές .

----------


## mojiro

μεχρι τις 24 μαιου ημερα τριτη δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτε...............  ::

----------


## hook

ΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΥΜΠΟΜΠΗ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ 
εγω μέσα + 2 άτομα ακόμα και καλλίτερα κυριακή 
πω πω target practice και φαινόμαινο μπουφές μου μυρίζει

----------


## AV

Και εγώ μπορώ μόνο Κυριακή.
Κανονίστε το τότε.

*Δουλεύουμε Σάββατο……………..*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Hmmmmm Nice one ! Μεσα να φωναξω και τα άλλα καλά παιδάκια… για μισό  ::

----------


## pstratos

ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ.

Ισως να λοίπω μακρυα......

----------


## xbelis

Μέσα κι εγώ
με τρέλα και κορδέλα
μέσα και ο pkole
οπότε κρατάς δύο συμμετοχές από μένα
 
xbelis & pkole

περιμένω ημερομηνία και ώρα..........  ::

----------


## stean_202

Και εγώ ψηφίζω Βαρυμπόπη και στα Μέγαρα δεν είναι άσχημα...

----------


## Belibem

Μάλλον θα φέρω και εγώ 1-2 ακόμα! Θα χωρέσουμε??!  ::  

Στη βράση κολάει το σίδερο! Το γοργόν και χάριν έχει... κλπ  :: 
Δεδομένης της 3μερης απεργείας σε ΑΕΙ,ΤΕΙ αυτό το ΣΚ θα βολέψει αρκετά πιστεύω  ::  

είτε Μέγαρα είτε Βαρυμπόπη καλά θα είναι. Ίσως να δούμε πρώτα αν παίζει για Βαρυμπόπη μια και Μέγαρα πήγαμε την προηγούμενη φορά.

----------


## sidis

Υπολογιστε κι εμενα.... Δεδομενο οτι ειμαι προσφατα απολυθεις απο τον ΕΣ, η ομαδα που θα παω θα βγει και η νικητρια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

οχι αυτο το σκ pleaseeeeeeeee

----------


## ice

προτεινωμενη ημερομηνια 28-05-2005 

Οκ ??

----------


## Belibem

> προτεινωμενη ημερομηνια 28-05-2005 
> 
> Οκ ??


εγώ εκτός απροοπτου ΟΚ

----------


## monotone

Νομίζω βολεύει η ημερομηνία.

Μπορείτε να με υπολογίζετε +2;

----------


## AV

Εγώ για Σάββατο μπορώ μόνο μετά από τις 3:00 η ώρα που σχολάω οπότε αν πάτε νωρίς μη με υπολογίζεται.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sidis

Θα προτεινα να γινει Κυριακη για να μπορει περισσοτερος κοσμος, διοτι το Σαββατο πολλοι μπορει να δουλευουν. Οπως, επισης δεν μπορεις να πας για paintball μεσημερι.... Θα πρεπει το ολο θεμα να οργανωθει νωρις... και λεγοντας νωρις εννοω 8-9 να ξεκιναμε οι μενωντες στο κεντρο... Πιο παλια που ειχα παει, θυμαμαι ειχαμε συναντηθει γυρω στις 8:30 στην Κηφησια και πηγαμε καπου προς Θηβα,δεν θυμαμαι τωρα πως λεγεται η περιοχη, και μεχρι να οργανωθουμε, να νοικιασουμε εξοπλισμο, να ετοιμαστουμε κτλ, η ωρα ειχε φτασει γυρω στις 11. Αν και γενικοτερα δεν παιζουμ paintball μετα το Πασχα διοτι πιανουν οι ζεστες και βγενουν βολτουλα τα φιδακια....οποτε περα απο τις κοκκινες μπαλιτσες θα πρεπει να εχεις το νου σου και για τον Διαμαντη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## viper7gr

Καλυτερα Κυριακη ρε παιδια
count me in +1

----------


## AV

*Κυριακή 29-5-2005* ???

----------


## argi

Αντε κι εγώ μεσα... αλλά παρακαλώ μόνο Κυριακή (να βγάλουμε το μεροκάματο να πιούμε και το καφε...)

@rg!

----------


## ice

κανενα προβλημα για 29 

Ενοειτε οτι θα ειμαστε εκει πρωινες ωρες ομως αρα οποιος συμφωνησει να ερθει να μας ερθει και νωρις νωρις

----------


## B52

Αφου θα ερθει ο hook θα ερθω και εγω και αν δεν μπορω να τον πετυχω με την πιστολα θα τον πλακωσω στις κλοτσιες...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> *Κυριακή 29-5-2005* ???


*ΟΚ*


θελω μεταγραφη στην ομαδα του ναντιτο  ::

----------


## ice

Ετσι και αλλιως οι ομαδες θα γινουν επιτοπου αλλα ενα προσχέδιο να ξερουμε τι παιζετε

----------


## AV

Εννοείτε μέσα  ::   ::  

Θέλω και ακόμα ένα άτομο αν γίνεται.

  ::  *AV+1*

----------


## LeVeL1

και εγω μεσα παιδες...

----------


## bowie

τι ώρα περίπου τελειώνει το παιχνίδι?????

----------


## Belibem

Τελικά για την δεδομένη ημερομηνία/ώρα είναι μέσα όλοι όσοι έχουν δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον? 

Δεν πρέπει κάποιος να αναλάβει τα διαδικαστικά? Φερνάνδε που είσαι?  ::   ::

----------


## ice

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ την Κυριακη ειναι κλεισμενες οι θεσες . υσνεπως ή το κανουμε το σαββατο ή την επόμενη βδομάδα .

Μια αποφαση γρηγορα

----------


## Belibem

Σάββατο γιατι αρχίζει εξεταστική και οι μισοί δεν θα μπορούμε την άλλη

----------


## alasondro

Θα συμφωνήσω με Belibem καλύτερα Σάββατο

----------


## alsafi

Και εγω μεσα για Σαββατο.

----------


## koki

Αν είστε καλά παιδιά μπορεί να έρθω κι εγώ.

----------


## ice

Εκλεισε ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 28-05-2005

Ενημερώνω την πρωτη Σελίδα

----------


## mojiro

ακυρο, λογω εκτακτης δουλειας.... συγγνωμη
καλο painting


γμτ

----------


## sbolis

> ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 28-05-2005


Κακή μέρα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ  ::  

Καλά να περάσετε

----------


## papashark

Το Σάββατο έχω ....... δικαστήριο  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ακυρο και απο εμένα καθώς για αναρρωτικούς λόγους δεν μου επιτρέπεται να χτυπηθώ τόσο πολύ  ::

----------


## AV

Ακυρο και απο εμένα.......

----------


## Antara

Ακυρο και απο εμένα.......

Καταραμένο Εργαστήριο  ::

----------


## argi

Count me out too... Καταραμένο Σάββατο...  ::   ::   ::  

@rg!

----------


## NASOS18

Καλησπέέέέρα...Λοιπόν μόλις έκανα εγγραφή..Για paintball είμαστε γύρω στα 4 άτομα να ρθούμε?  ::

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα και τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω, καθώς τρέχω στο εργαστήριο σημαντικό πείραμα, άγνωστης δειάρκειας -κατάληξης. Έτσι πάιζει το σάββατο να μπωρώ, παίζει όμως και να χρειάζεται να κάνω βάρδια. Dimioyrg;v pr;oblhma? An nai να θέσω εαυτό εκτώς.....

----------


## Belibem

> Καλησπέέέέρα...Λοιπόν μόλις έκανα εγγραφή..Για paintball είμαστε γύρω στα 4 άτομα να ρθούμε?


όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε  ::

----------


## monotone

Στο site λέει οτι το παιχνίδι (μάλλον το briefing για το παιχνίδι) ξεκινάει στις 11, εμείς γιατί θα πάμε απο τις 9;  ::  

Υπολογίστε, αν γίνεται, ακόμη έναν απο εμένα (δηλαδή +3 συνολικά)

----------


## ice

Να οργανωθουμε εμεις .
Να κανουμε και την πλακα μας .

----------


## monotone

Καιρός αύριο: Βροχές και σποραδικές καταιγίδες κατά περιόδους, κυρίως το απόγευμα. 'Eντονα φαινόμενα στα ηπειρωτικά. Διαστήματα, με ηλιοφάνεια στη δυτική και τη νότια Ελλάδα. Βοριάδες στα δυτικά έως μέτριοι και τα ανατολικά έως ισχυροί (5-6 Μποφόρ).

Χμμ... Αν είναι έτσι τότε εγώ μάλλον άκυρο


P.S. (Δέν είχα δεί οτι το είχες συμπεριλάβει στο πρώτο post)

----------


## ice

Δεν θα βρεξει ρε παιδια . 

Εσεις θα χάσετε .

----------


## Belibem

Εγώ μαλλον θα φέρω άλλους 2! Αν όλα πάνε καλά δηλαδή θα έρθω με +3
(παρακαλάω να βρέχει να σας δω λαβωμένους να κυλιέστε στη λάσπη  ::   ::  Μπουχαχαχαχα WAAAAAARRR)

----------


## koki

και τα κουνάβια θα έρθουν (εγώ κι εγώ).

----------


## Belibem

> και τα κουνάβια θα έρθουν (εγώ κι εγώ).


Δε μου λες έχεις την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε πολιτισμένοι, σεβόμαστε το ασθενές φύλλο και κατ επέκταση θα σε λυπηθούμε  ::  
Αμα βρεθείς μπροστά απο την κάνη μου να ξέρεις ότι θα φας παρα μία 100  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Honey, έχω υπάρξει moderator, admin, κόμβος κλπ εδώ μέσα πολύ περισσότερο από ό,τι έχει αντέξει και μέσος σκληροτράχηλος awmn-ίτης. χεχ χεχ οπότε σίγουρα δεν


> έχεις την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε πολιτισμένοι, σεβόμαστε το ασθενές _φύλλο_ και κατ επέκταση θα σε λυπηθούμε


 ομοίως και για το ασθενές _φύλο_.

----------


## wiresounds

Σιγά μην βρέξει!
Και αν βρέξει τι έγινε ;
Τι κομάντα είστε;  ::  

/φλέιμ μοντ/
Θα λιώσετε το κορμακι σας λουλούδες!  ::  
Έτσι για να ανάβουν τα αίματα.
/φλέιμ μοντ οφφ/

----------


## ice

AWMN Νοτιων προαστιων WILL BE PROTECTED BY THE FORCE in case of rain .

----------


## craven

Τελικά αυτό το ΣΚ για εμένα είναι λίγο δύσκολο λόγω υποχρεώσεων.... 
Κρίμα και ήθελα να ξαναθυμηθώ τα παλιά (έχω παίξει 2-3 φορές πριν από... 6-7 χρόνια  :: )

Πάντως ίσα ίσα αν ψιλοβρέχει θα έχει περισσότερη φάση  ::

----------


## koki

> AWMN Νοτιων προαστιων WILL BE PROTECTED BY THE FORCE in case of rain .


Ψηφίζω να παίξουμε Νότιοι-Βοριοι. 

Χε ΧΕΧΕχεχε!

----------


## vegos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> AWMN Νοτιων προαστιων WILL BE PROTECTED BY THE FORCE in case of rain .
> 
> 
> Ψηφίζω να παίξουμε Νότιοι-Βοριοι. 
> 
> Χε ΧΕΧΕχεχε!


Οι Νότιοι παίζουν όμως με φλόμπερ, όχι μισές δουλείες  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Οι Νότιοι παίζουν όμως με φλόμπερ, όχι μισές δουλείες


Ααα να χαθείς.
Ζαβολιάρη !  ::

----------


## sidis

sorry παιδες, αλλα δυστηχως δεν θα μπορεσω να παρεβρεθω. Την επομενη φορα ισως...
Αντε και καλα paintball kills  ::   ::

----------


## monotone

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα παρεβρεθώ, σίγουρα +3 και παίζει ακόμη ένας.

Σε περίπτωση που δε φτάσουμε στην ώρα μας, και χρειαστεί να χωρίσετε ομάδες μπορείτε να "σπάσετε" 1 ή 2 απο εμάς.

Τα λέμε!

----------


## alsafi

Τεληκα απο τους 30+ που ελεγαν ηρθαν μονο οι 10  ::  
Δυναμικο παρον απο τους ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ με 9 ατομα (που ξερουμε να κανουμε οτιδιποτε αλλο εκτος απο σωστα link)  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Σε λιγο θα βγουνε και φωτο απο την μαχη

----------


## schatzin

Ακόμα και με 10 άτομα όμως ήταν μια αξέχαστη εμπειρία... το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα  ::

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ το έχασα άδικά. Το πείραμα αναβλ΄ξθηκε σήμερα στις 13:00 για Τρίτη Η Τετάρτη λόγο τεχνικού προβλήματος...  ::

----------


## Antara

Και σε μας το εργαστήριο μεταφέρθηκε για το άλλο σάββατο ,μετά από αυτόβουλη ενέργεια του καθηγητή.
Τζάπα την έχασα την μάχη  :: 
Τζάπα το πρωινό ξύπνημα  ::

----------


## koki

Φωτό αργότερα, γιατί δεν έχω το laptop (bluetooth γαρ) μαζί μου!

----------


## wiresounds

Και τα κοντοσούβλια, γύρους, μπριζόλες και μπύρες που ακολούθησαν στα "Γουρουνάκια" στη Κηφισία, "έγραψαν" και αυτά. 
Δυνατή ομάδα.  ::

----------


## alsafi

Αυτη η μεριδα γυρου με παιδεψε λιγουλακι αλλα στο τελος τα καταφερα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Here they come!

----------


## koki

again

----------


## koki

last

----------


## schatzin

Πιστεύω αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον ice που έριξε την ιδέα και οργάνωσε το event. Πρέπει να το επαναλάβουμε οπωσδήποτε...

Ίσως είναι και ένας καλός τρόπος για να λύνουν τις διαφορές τους τα μέλη του forum αντί να καταναλώνονται σε trolls και flames  ::  

Ούτως ή άλλως τα παλιά τα χρόνια έτσι γινόταν...
Κύριοι... ετοιμάστε τα όπλα σας... κάντε 10 βήματα προς αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις και... fire  ::

----------


## Belibem

To βίντεο πότε θα το δούμε στο dc??  ::

----------


## alsafi

Ελπιζω ποτε γιατι ο DIGI τραβιξε και κατι απαγοευμενα πλανα sex-ουαλικου περιεχομενου με εμενα πρωταγονιστη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiGi

Το βιντεακι θα πάρει λίγο καιρό μέχρι να γίνει ένα καλό trailer.

DiGi το κομμάντο

----------


## ice

Συγχαρητια αξιζουν σε ολα τα παιδια που ηρθαν και επαιξαν .

Ηταν καταπληκτικα . (ΝΟΤΙΟΙ RULEZ !!!!!)

Κριμα σε αυτους που δεν ηρθαν ειτε γιατι ειχαν εξετασεις ειτε γιατι φοβηθηκαν τον καιρο . 

Δεν εβρεξα σταλα νερο κατα την διαρκεια του παιχνιδιου .

Την επομενη φορα ελπιζω να συμμετεχουν περισσοτεροι .

----------


## nantito

Όταν βρήκα πως να μη θολώνει η μάσκα... 6-0  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Όντως περάσαμε πολύ καλά, κρίμα που μερικοί δεν ήρθαν...

----------


## messinianet

Πότε θα οργανώσετε ξανά συνάντηση;

----------


## ice

ΛΙΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΩΣ 

Λεω μεσα σε 3 βδομάδες να έχει γινει το επομενο παιχνιδι .

Δεν νομιζω τοτε ακομα να υπαρχει πιθανοτητα βροχης !!!

----------


## xbelis

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παρεβρεθώ (λόγω πρόβας)
αλλά δεσμέυομαι για την επόμενη φορά
nice photos...  ::

----------


## DiGi

Πάρτε και μια βιντεογευση. (15ΜΒ)

http://195.134.92.115/apache2-default/paintwar.avi

----------


## schatzin

> Πάρτε και μια βιντεογευση. (15ΜΒ)
> 
> http://195.134.92.115/apache2-default/paintwar.avi


Κορυφαίο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Ολα τα εχει αυτο το video.
ΔΡΑΣΗ
ΣΚΟΤΟΜΟΥΣ
ΚΑΙ SEX (παλι καλα που σου ειπα DIGI να μην το βαλεις)
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiGi

ΩΧ μου το είπες? Σορρυ δεν το κατάλαβα.
Άμα το ξανακάνω να βγάλω μαλλια.

----------

